# Mac software - Harald Schmidt Show



## Erpel (2. Juli 2003)

Hi
Ist hier vielleicht jemand dabei der die Show ab und zu guggt und erkennt um was für eine Sound-Software Helmut zerlett immer auf seinem Mac hat.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Juli 2003)

Der benutzt wahrscheinlich Logic Audio von emagic.


----------



## Erpel (2. Juli 2003)

Danke.


----------

